# Everyday carry



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

This thread doesn't appear to receive a lot of activity and I have to wonder why since personal protection is an important part of overall emergency preparation.

I thought I would attempt to start a discussion surrounding everyday carry items. Certainly we all have a few items we don't leave home without.

I searched for a picture of my EDC stuff that I had at one time but seem to have misplaced. Regardless, here is a listing of what travels with me once I leave the safety of the "man cave".

I carry concealed. Usually its a Kahr CW40 snuggled inside a Cross Breed Super Tuck IWB holster w/xtra mag in pocket. Or, weather and clothing permitting, its a Glock 23 in an appendix holster w/xtra mag inside a belt-mounted "Ehud" mag carrier. I like the increased firepower of the Glock and I like the ACH when driving, as it is easy to access.

I carry a Benchmade "Doug Ritter" lock-blade - 3.5" blade in my right-front pocket. This isn't assisted opening, but it opens fast enough. Add to that a Leatherman 'Micra" multi-tool.

I have a loop of aircraft cable purchased from CountyComm.com that holds tweezers, a small "widgey" pry bar, P38 can opener, whistle, and a small micro-light. I've had occasion to use all that stuff at one time or another.

Finally, my wallet, which contains the usual stuff.... driver's license, CCW permit, whatever cash my wife allows me to keep,  several band-aids, a survival info card, debit card... things we all carry.

I don't dress like an "operator", or wear clothing embossed with gun logos and similar things that would categorize me as a specific type person to those who I meet. In summer its usually shorts and flip-flops and a tee or golf shirt (If I want to be fancy). In winter its bluejeans or carhartts and sneakers or hiking shoes. Blending in is my goal.

How about you?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I carry a S&W M&P .40 fullsize that I carry on a regular basis in a blackhawk paddle holster. I also have a S&W .38 snubnose in a leather holster which is a slightly smaller option, but I rarely use it. I carry the M&P on the job, so I am more comfortable with it. I have a S&W "special ops" tanto folder with a 4" blade which I have carried for about ten years. Great knife. I must sound like an S&W fanatic, huh?

As far as dress... i've gotta say that I am sort of guilty, there. I love my 5.11 Tac-lite pants and there's not much that's more comfortable than an old pair of BDUs. Aside from those, I am usually in jeans/t-shirt/boots, kakhis/polo, or cargo shorts/t-shirt/running shoes. Pretty average for my yuppie area.


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

My daily cary will be either a Kimber 1911 3 inch or a Smith and Wesson 1911 5 inch depending on my mood. These will be carried in a Pure Kustom's OWB holster. I to prefer the 5.11 pants and have a bunch of them.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Kahr 9MM and I near always travel in a pack with 7 people or more! 3 of them usually have a knife that is at least 3-4" long. Those same 3 are just as skilled or more skilled in using my 9MM as I am and they know where I keep it. Those same 3 also have 5 years of Tae Kwon Do training.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't carry a concealed gun. We live in an area that's pretty crime free at the moment. We have shotguns for when it hits the fan but that's it for now. I'm not against it. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Ruger LCP .380 or Ruger P85 9MM I am dead on with the 9MM but certainly deadly with the LCP too.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

During my last three years I wore 511 tac pants and polo every day. Still have a bunch. My wife hates them for some reason.

I went looking for a Glock 19 Gen 4 today, but didn't find one. I qualify for the public safety discount Glock offers, so a local dealer has ordered me one. It will fit my ACH I already own, carry a bit more ammo, and the 9mm is cheaper ammo.

I also handled the new Ruger Scout rifle today. Me like! I have a Remington Tactical that is just too heavy for the shoot and scoot scenario I envision. May try a trade.


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

lcp .380 here


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Markov .380 throated out Walther style here.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

While off duty, I carry a Glock 23 concealed in a IWB holster with 2 spare G-22 magazines, a Cold Steel Recon 1 folding knife, a Streamlight Pro-Tac 2L flashlight clipped to front or back pants pockets as well as a Streamlight Microstream around my neck. I don't leave my house without these items concealed on my person. I generally wear khaki pants (not 5-11's) or blue jeans and an untucked golf shirt or button down sports shirt in the summer (I tried wearing shorts one summer but blinded too many people by my white legs ). i guess if I wore shorts on a daily bases during warm - hot weather months my legs would tan, but have grown so accustomed to wearing long pants I'm used to it.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I don't*



Magus said:


> Markov .380 throated out Walther style here.


I usualy don't carry unless I have reason to go into strange territory or to the city but when I do , I carry a Markov 9x18.

This is a great handgun. It is flat , has no sharp edges and is double action on the first round and single action on the next six.

This gun has a hammer drop safety and fits my hand like a glove.

The Ammo comes in hollow point or ball.

It is a good point shooter for me.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Springfield XD 40


----------



## mikesolid (Aug 24, 2011)

Well my current EDC doesn't have a gun involved (trying to find a opening for a concealed weapons permit class). 
But I currently carry a SOG twitch knife (love it), a gerber tanto fold knife, a gerber paraframe knife, and a gerber multi-tool (I've always liked knives for outdoor use and strong believer that you can never have too many knives), A bandana (millions of uses for a bandana), my wallet like you mentioned has band-aids and alocohol wipes in it, my keys have a 550 paracord bracelet that I made for them, a mini nail clipper, and a bottle opener/blade, and last and finally I have a cheap bic lighter that has a flint fire starter wrapped onto it with a couple of hair ties (my fiances, but I figure a hair tie could maybe used for some type of tourniquet).

I always wear a extra shirt. Usually it's a button up with 2 extra pockets on it and usually blue jeans. 


firm believer that EVERYONE should have a decent EDC


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Warm weather Keltec P9 in a pocket holster plus two extra mags. Colder weather bring out the glock 26 , 19 or 1911.

Gerber tool.

Brunton survival lighter

Sure fire light. 

Buck knife

Sell phone and wallet


----------



## island1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Normally I have my Kahr CW9 with a IWB Crossbreed holster when concealed carrying is warranted.
Otherwise, I use a" man purse" daily with the firearm and xtra mags tucked in. 

Other EDCs....A Fenix LD10 AA flashlight, Surefire E2D flashlight, ITouch, cellphone, Gerber Crucial multitool, GPS, mini FAK in the bag.

Smallest EDC carried is money.....


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

I usually just wear jeans and a tshrit or long sleeve if it's cooler. I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry with the crimson trace and 2 extra mags. A Case folder that I have carried for 30 years, and a Columbia River Dogfish neck knife. Of course my wallet, ID, cash, one credit card and my keys. I never carry a cell phone.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Kahr CW-9 in a Holster Kings holster and a Kershaw Leek.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

wife and I will both be carrying XDm9 compact as soon as we receive our license. We were joking around, what happens if BG tries to attacks either one of us and is suddenly confronted with two defensive weapons?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> During my last three years I wore 511 tac pants and polo every day. Still have a bunch. My wife hates them for some reason.
> 
> I went looking for a Glock 19 Gen 4 today, but didn't find one. I qualify for the public safety discount Glock offers, so a local dealer has ordered me one. It will fit my ACH I already own, carry a bit more ammo, and the 9mm is cheaper ammo.
> 
> I also handled the new Ruger Scout rifle today. Me like! I have a Remington Tactical that is just too heavy for the shoot and scoot scenario I envision. May try a trade.


I heard tell Glock went MIM with the newest extractors. A few LE owners have noted extraction problems cured by replacing the MIM extractors with Gen 3 (tool steel).

I'm not happy, I have a few Gen4s and am not a fan of MIM on such a critical part. I know the engineers do their homework, but sometimes I like "chicken rivets".


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I know there were some complaints regarding weak ejection with the Gen 4s. Glock did install a double-wound recoil spring with the purpose in mind of reducing recoil in order to stay on target better.

Still haven't been called by the second dealer I've tried after a number of weeks for arrival of the discount G19. Maybe I just need to pony up and buy one at retail.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> I know there were some complaints regarding weak ejection with the Gen 4s. Glock did install a double-wound recoil spring with the purpose in mind of reducing recoil in order to stay on target better.
> 
> Still haven't been called by the second dealer I've tried after a number of weeks for arrival of the discount G19. Maybe I just need to pony up and buy one at retail.


I wasn't referring to spring problems but true stoppages or failures to cycle. It was due to ejectors in more than one pistol.

I have G22 and G17 in Gen4, and the double spring is a noticeable benefit. The 40 broke a spring at 800rds, been fine with replacement spring for last 1700rds. No problems in function AT ALL, even with broken spring retainer. 165gr HST or lighter reloads (4.0gr VV 320/180gr). It helps to have the latest spring revision.


----------



## grandpadave (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a CCW and my daily carry is a Ruger P944 in .40 Remington golden sabers 165 grainers same as the FBI special loads for their field agents. I figure if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.

while I do own a little pocket .22 lr I never carry it... but it is fun to shot cans off the fence post with.

for backup I do have a SOG Trident Folding Knife with TiNi Partially Serrated Blade
got mine at walmart...
Walmart.com: SOG Trident Folding Knife with TiNi Partially Serrated Blade: Hunting
price must have gone up as I paid $50 bucks for mine


----------



## Johnboy (Oct 6, 2011)

I live in the deep south. Normal daily wear is business shirt and slacks; no coat or tie. My Ruger LCP (replaced a Browning Baby 25) disapears into my hip pocket, aided by a home-made pocket holster that also holds a spare magazine ( it's more comfortable without the spare mag when wearing jeans). I carry a Swiss Army "Climber" in my dominate side front pocket along with car keys. My wallet is in the other back pocket along with a belt-loop key ring and a vial with one-days' medicines. My other front pocket has coins, cash in a money clip, and a BIC lighter.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I wear either cargo type pants or shorts, my wallet fits in the small pocket on the right and in the regular pants pocket I carry a Taurus tip up 22 LR.. And yes I could and have and do carry everything from the 22 to a 44 , but I like the little 22 ... my LCP got lost in my hand and was damn hard to shoot with big crumb crushers..... also, I shoot my 22 a lot, a great deal.. every week for sure and often several times a week, and usually from 50 to 200 rounds.. cheap , and it works well and will put down most anything Human or near human.. ( no silver bullets yet! ) it's is surprisingly accurate , I usually shoot at shotgun hulls and can hit them at 20 yds or be so close that in a BG he would have a nice group in the center mass..

When I stand talking to somebody I have my hands in my pockets and the gun is nested right in my right hand the wallet covers the tell..

I like it... *


----------



## benjamingraves (Jul 9, 2011)

I carry a Kimber warrior .45 ACP in a Blackhawk paddle holster for everyday use and a Frank Beltrane handmade Italian stilleto with Jade handles. I keep a DoubleStarCorp .223 AR15 And a Mossberg 500 DU edition in my truck though for situations that require a little more firepower. Thank god I've never had to use these weapons but I'm ready if I have to. And yes, I posess all proper tax stamps and permits for these firearms


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Carry*

I usually carry a S&W .357 Revolver on my person and a Glock22 in my car's gunbox.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I carry a Colt Combat Commander in a leather pancake holster. I always have my Case pocket knife on me.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I like a FN5.7 or Kimber 1911 Gold Combat II stainless, depending on the which purse and shoes. 38 S&W snub nose with blue jeans and sneakers.


----------



## Silverhawk (Oct 25, 2011)

Springfield XD 9mm in a homemade "Crossbreed" for casual carry. I use a SmartCarry holster when I need deep concealment (dress clothes, high winds). Extra magazine in a horizontal belt carrier (easier to hide, simple to use -- looks like a knife carrier if exposed by accident). Ammo of choice is Hornady Critical Defense. If I ever get the money set aside, I plan on a Rhino .357 Magnum as a back-up, either ankle- or pocket-carry.

Only knife I carry is a Leatherman...not real fond of knives, but they do come in handy. Would only attempt to use a knife defensively as a LAST resort...probably hurt myself worse than anyone attacking me.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I carry:

Taurus PT111 Pro 9mm, with an extra magazine
Small Swiss Army knife
First Aid Kit (about the size of a large wallet)
LED Flashlight
Umbrella
Cell Phone
CPR mask
Tylenol
Sudafed
Allegra
Magnesium/Flint Firestarter with saw blade
Trident Gum
Various pens and pencils
Lipstick, Lip gloss, Burt's Bees lip balm

And a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

The first aid kit includes:

Nitrile gloves, one pair
Assorted band-aids, the little "dots," regular band-aid size and the large rectangles, at least a few of each.
butterfly closures
Antibiotic ointment
Alcohol swabs


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I carry:
> 
> Taurus PT111 Pro 9mm, with an extra magazine
> Small Swiss Army knife
> ...


Exwife went into the Dr one day... Doc, my should hurts like hell. He stands her on the scale, and then re weighs her with her purse... something like 8 lbs!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

XD 45 and swiss army knife


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*A new toy!!*

*This is something I could get into, if it's not priced out of sight, be cool if it had auto ejectors...

Heizer Firearms - Creators of the Doubletap™*


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *This is something I could get into, if it's not priced out of sight, be cool if it had auto ejectors...
> 
> Heizer Firearms - Creators of the Doubletap™*


Good grief! Wonder how the muzzle blast and recoil is on THAT? It reminiscent of that over/under Hi Standard used to sell.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Recoil would not be an issue due to the porting but blast...oh yea... opening ones mouth might help..but if you need a gun your hearing at the moment isn't the issue... *


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> *This is something I could get into, if it's not priced out of sight, be cool if it had auto ejectors...
> 
> Heizer Firearms - Creators of the Doubletap™*


:hmmm: idk, 2 shots...  my Makarov isn't much bigger & it holds 12


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I'll just stick with my my 1911.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

XD .45 ACP with Laser Max, and Streamlight TLR-1
Surefire E2D LED Defender
Benchmade Infidel

Need to get back in the habit of carring a multi-tool.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I think it would fit in my inner pocket of my cargo pants...I'll find out asap...

And I'll let yawl know...:2thumb:*


----------



## flayer (Jan 15, 2011)

*EDC*

Sig P229 pretty much 24/7, carried it for bout 10 yrs now... A spare magazine, when I'm leaving home for work travel I carry a handful or two of Lara bars or Odwalla bars and bottled water in the backpack.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

Glock 23 or 19 depending on what I feel like carrying that day with a full size spare magazine, Cold Steel Recon1 tanto point folding knife, Streamlight Nano light on my key chain along with a mini widgy bar, Pro-Tac 2L in my off hand pocket as well as a small single blade Gerber for general purpose cutting chores and a Leatherman on me and a get home bag (Camelback assault pack) in the trunk with 2 days worth of food, water purification tablets and a inline water filter. 100' of paracord, small folding pellet stove and canteen cup.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Taurus slim .40. And Bersa .380 in my truck.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

9MM Browning, over 3000 rounds fired, no miss fires or jams. 13 round clip with 2 extra clips, I may not carry on me but always close and out of sight.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread started off being about EDC generally but then ended up focussing on firearms. I don't have a firearm so I'm going back on topic with EDC gear generally 










Maxpedition Sitka Gearslinger, Cocoon & 2 single pouches
750ml Camelbak water bottle
Orion 10x42 Monocular
Glucose
iPad
Wallet
Flexible saw
McMurdo FastFind PLB
Field Notes notepad
Silver tape
Sharpie
Space pen
Torch (hand-cranke + solar)
510-lumen Cree torch + spare battery
AA batteries
Lip balm
Zippo lighter
Jet whistle
Smiths knife sharpener
Measuring tape
Zip ties
Signalling mirror
Tinder-Quik
Firesteel
Youngstown utility gloves
Gerber 47550 Needlenose Multi-Plier 600
Mtech Black Tactical Rescue Knife
First aid kit + gloves, CPR shield
Israeli battle dressing
QuickClot
Instant ice pack
Paracord
Space blanket
Few pieces of wood incl fatwood for kindling
EOD Robotics Breacher Bar
BlueWater 6.5mm x 50' Sure-Grip River Rescue Rope (yellow)
Muesli bars

Starting to carry a rope was inspired by what happened in my city of Christchurch with the 22 Feb quake and seeing images of people climbing out of windows after the fire escape stairs collapsed:


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Well,our firearms ARE our EDC, along with a few other things. But, considering that you are in NZ, we understand about the firearm thing.

You have a great setup. Well thought out. 

I keep a Get Home Bag in my vehicle. I also maintain a "fighting bag" contains two extra 13rd mags and two 31 rd. "happy sticks" for my Glock 23.

A "gunslinger" pack hangs on my bed post containing some basic gear. My web gear hangs there as well.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

purecaf, it looks like you're prepared for just about everything except the most deadly theat: badguys.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> purecaf, it looks like you're prepared for just about everything except the most deadly theat: badguys.


Yeah that's kinda true I guess. My plan is just to run away :surrender:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

purecaffeine said:


> Yeah that's kinda true I guess. My plan is just to run away :surrender:


Does the law allow you to carry something non-lethal such as wasp spray? It shoots about 25 feet and would certainly slow a zomby down if he caught a blast in the eyes.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

The reality is simply this - only free men can arm themselves. Our Kiwees and Australian brothers have allowed themselves to become vassals of the state, no longer are they free men. 

This will happen here as long as Americans are in a stupor. Time to wake up! Concord bridge is anew!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> The reality is simply this - only free men can arm themselves. Our Kiwees and Australian brothers have allowed themselves to become vassals of the state, no longer are they free men.
> 
> This will happen here as long as Americans are in a stupor. Time to wake up! Concord bridge is anew!


To quote Charlton Heston "from my cold dead hands", is how big brother can get my firearms.


----------

